# netstat



## stefanWausE (16. September 2003)

Hi,

ich hab da mal n problem (weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin) und vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen - es geht um netstat.

wenn ich netstat bei stehender verbindung starte, werden mir mindestens 10 verbindungen angezeigt, aber keine fremden adressen oder so. das sieht in etwa so aus:

Proto Lokale Adresse RemoteAdresse Status
TCP   meinPC:1034    meinPC:1029      hergestellt

meinPC ist der Computername meines Rechners. Kann mir jemand sagen, was diese VErbindungen sollen? warum zeigt der mir an, dass ich mit meinem eigenen rechner verbunden bin und das gleich 10 mal nur immer mit anderen ports (hab echt null plan von netstat)


----------



## foxkilo (18. September 2003)

probier doch mal c:\>netstat ?


----------

